

The Man Who Wants to Shut Down the Internet in China ... For a Day - FrancofileL
http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/china-and-its-neighbors/090623/meet-the-man-who-wants-shut-down-the-internet-china

======
gchucky
That's a misleading title for the listing here. The article says that he
"wants to shut down the internet for a day." The title seems to suggest way,
way longer.

~~~
FrancofileL
Does that work better, just edited it to be less misleading

------
spoiledtechie
I think I would do it just to honor the man......

Oops, I think I just got a website idea!!!

------
aceofspades19
I give him a few days before he "disapears"

~~~
siong1987
They are not talking about the China in 1950.

~~~
aceofspades19
I suppose you forgot what happened to tank-man in 1989? Oh wait, no one knows

